# Tell me what broadhead i should use!!



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Out of those reapers or bloodrunners. I'd check out G5 T3s.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for the suggestion, the bloodrunners really caught my eye


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I shoot the same specs as you, I own blood runner 2 blades, rage and I am going to get my hands on hell razors! I am going to try a few of them.. I hope..


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Save your money and buy muzzy phantoms... But if you have to have expandables i would buy the reapers..


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Rage 2 blade is what I use. Everybody is going to say use this one or this one they will all do the job that you listed.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bunny's right. Personally, I'd save some cash and just used either the Muzzy's or the Magnus Stingers. Stingers have a life time garuntee, are easy to sharpen, last longer than you or I will, and will help get you GREAT penetration even with lower draw weights or arrow speed/weight.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Muzzys or tricks


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Love my buzzcuts. Cant beat the lifetime guarantee


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

All good but by what iv seen rage 2blades. Great


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

g5 montec cs or nap bloodrunner 3 blade


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

buzzcuts all the way.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

magnus or slick tricks


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I forgot all about tricks.


----------



## Brook Martin (Oct 1, 2010)

Go with a Wasp! They are super tough and sharp!


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Muzzy MX-3


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## kebowhunter (Jun 20, 2011)

I've shot many broadheads thru the years but have been with Muzzy for over 10 years. No matter what setup I shoot my 100 gr 3 blade muzzys fly like darts and take a few deer down each year. If I ever try anything else it will be a Rage 2 blade, but until I run out of Muzzys I won't be switching! You can get 6 Muzzys for the price of 3 of the other brands too. I'm a Muzzy fan to the bone, cause they are 'bad to the bone' like they say!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

buzzcuts


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would say any fixed blade, no expandables, a fixed blade will penetrate much much more and with more penetration comes better blood trails and quicker kills, and that's if u put it in the kill zone of course.
I personally like Muzzy's they are truly bad to the bone and have never let me down, and that trocar tip really does the trick.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Rage but ain't nothen wrong with spitfires or muzzy


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

spitfire


----------



## hoytkiller13 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rage 2 bald, they just produce massive entrance, and exit wounds, and a massive blood trail. with a good shot that deer wont go far


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd say slick tricks or montecs. Get a fixed blade though!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Fixed blade for 55 pounds, heck I shoot fixed blade @ 60 out of an invasion.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

get muzzy my dad has had them for about 16 yrs. and there still doing fine. i use them too. i love e'm :wink:


----------



## sharkfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

rocket meat seekers 3 blade i use the 2 inch


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well if i were u i would shoot wac'em they are extremly acurate! and its a fixed blade but the blades are replacable! u can get them in a 3 or 4 blade! they shoot exactly the same as my field tips, plus like most fixed blades have a whistle when u shoot like the g5 montecs do these wac'ems hhave no whistle at all bro they are awsome and i highly recommend them at least check them out!


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

MartinHunter12 said:


> I wanna know what broadhead you would recomend me using this year. I hunt Whitetails in New york, and i shoot a Martin Trophy Hunter @ 55 lbs. I was thinking the NAP bloodrunner 2 blade, NAP spitfire, Rage 2 blade(mixed opinions), magnus stinger buzzcut, NAP bloodrunner 3 blade, Grim Reaper razortip or razorcut, and muzzy 3 blade or 4 blade. TELL ME WHAT YOU WOULD RECOMEND OR USE.


bloodrunner 2blade and 3 blade is illegal in ny. look into the redhead gators i killed a **** with the gators and he crawled 5 yards and rolled over dead here are some pics


----------

